# Can you be dropped off at Contemporary resort for access to Magic Kingdom ?



## xzhan02 (Dec 18, 2008)

We are going to Disney next week and our friends decided to skip Disney.  As we only have one car, can they drop us off at resorts like Contemporary so we can walk (?) or take monorail to Magic Kingdom ?


----------



## Carl D (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't see why not, especially if you walk. 
It actually seems like a good idea.


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 19, 2008)

the security guard might not let you in the CR area.

there is at the TTC entrance a place to drop off guests.

then you have to ride the monrail or take the ferry to the MK.

don't try to stop before the CR either - you will get a ticket - for blocking traffic. - plus you might cause an accident. (others guest nor cast members expect to see someone stopping there.)


----------



## xzhan02 (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks.  I'll call Disney about this and TTC drop off.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 19, 2008)

> the security guard might not let you in the CR area.


"We just want to take a look at the resort."

You'll be given a three-hour pass.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 19, 2008)

bnoble said:


> "We just want to take a look at the resort."
> 
> You'll be given a three-hour pass.



Or say you are going in to dine and look around. I doubt they check restaurant reservations.


----------



## sernow (Dec 19, 2008)

Just drop off or pick up passengers at the Transportation Center (if going to the Magic Kingdom) as suggested. They will give you a visitors pass at the toll booth if you tell them that's what you're doing, and you just follow the blue painted line to the handicapped parking area. It's the same with Disney Studios and Animal Kingdom.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 24, 2008)

So the drop off for the Magic Kingdom, Animal Kingdom and Disney Studios is at the handicapped lot? How about Epcot?

We are taking two grown kids to Orlando with us on Saturday and I'm sure there will be times they want to stay later than we do. I considered renting an extra car, but the rates seem high for the holidays. Unless I find a good deal on a rental, I guess we'll be picking them up.

We did this with DS14 at Universal in the Fall. They have a pretty convenient pick up spot.

Sheila


----------



## bnoble (Dec 24, 2008)

Are they mature enough to take cabs themselves?  It's pretty easy to get a cab at any of the theme parks.


----------



## BondGuy (Dec 24, 2008)

All four of the major theme parks should have both a handicapped parking lot adjacent to the entrance, as well as priority (extra $$$) parking area.

When you go through the parking toll booths tell the cast member you are dropping off at Magic Kingdom (or ?) and they will usually let you through without charge.  

Drive to the park and then follow the directions (signs and a blue line painted on the pavement) to the handicapped parking and let your Disney fans off there.

This should be much faster for them than using WDW transportation, but maybe not as much fun!


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 26, 2008)

bnoble said:


> Are they mature enough to take cabs themselves?  It's pretty easy to get a cab at any of the theme parks.



I also considered cabs and may look into that, particularly for a couple of late nights. They are both broke students so it would be coming out of my pocket. Not sure what it would cost to get them over to Mystic Dunes. I never took a cab down there. 

I was amazed at how much cabfare was from the Nashville airport about 1 1/2 - 2 miles to where I had left my car. I could have easily walked it if the family had not been so tired from traveling all day.

Sheila


----------



## bnoble (Dec 26, 2008)

> They are both broke students so it would be coming out of my pocket.


Might be worth $20-$30 not to drag yourself out of bed. 

Mears can give you fare estimates:
http://www.mearstransportation.com/TaxiFareEstimator.asp


----------

